# Fighting against brown algae #diatoms



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I'm thinking there might be a language barrier here, but this post is almost impossible to follow.

There are a lot of less intrusive (and less expensive) ways of dealing with diatoms. For me, I've always just let them run their course, but UV can also be used. Many fish and inverts will gladly eat them as well. Not sure I have the time or energy for cutting up a broom and going through all that.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

